# Does Wallaby Need a Coat?



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

He has fairly thick fur on most of him, except his belly fur has always been a little on the thin side. Where I live it gets verrrrrrry cold and, well, nasty in the winter [lauren43 can attest to that]. Would a coat hurt? I know with horses sometimes a blanket can do more harm than good, if you blanket them too much.

And, where should I get one?

Obligatory photo:


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

I don't know how old he is, but have you noticed a thicker coat in winter before? If he's too young for you to know this yet, I'd watch closely for a thicker coat coming in...all my dogs and horses have gotten that in winter, which have made coats obsolete. Unfortunately, Great Danes don't get that....so it's totally necessary for Minnie.

I usually go by ear temperature...which is totally unscientific and probably wrong. If her ears are freezing, I put the coat on her. Lol. ;-)


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Around here, folks seem to leave coats off of dogs that have an undercoat. 

I buy these things called tummy warmers that are a lightweight fleece from a site called K9 Voyager - my dog wears them inside but he's pretty bald - if you want something to cover Wallaby's tummy you might take a look - 

Doberman Pinscher Dog Apparel and dog coat

They make items by breed.


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

K9 apparel is AWESOME. I really recommend them too.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Especially for big dogs. Until I found them, I had some really awful and expensive things that never fit my Dobie right.


----------



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

He doesn't grow a thicker coat in winter that I;ve noticed [I met him in January when he came up from TN].


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

I vote a coat. If you get him one pics are necessary. I just love his tail! Every time I see a picture of Wallaby I just can't help but notice how handsome he is!


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

He doesn't LOOK like he needs a coat, so I'd see if he tells you he does, who knows. We bought Tucker (Chihuahua mix) a coat, but he does have an under coat and ended up not showing any discomfort in the snow. I still put it on if it's super chilly, especially if their is wind and we're going for a walk, but mainly for my own peace of mind and to keep him used to wearing one in case he changes his tolerance of the cold as he ages.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

We have a couple of smooth collies. They never wear a coat because they have a double coat. It may be short but they love the cold.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I can make you a coat if you want. I just need to convince Aspen to let me borrow his...that will really keep him cozy LOL!! I think you should get him a coat...preferably one that covers the belly area, not just the top and sides.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I think it depends if he ACTS cold or not. If he acts like he's cold, then get him a nice coat! 

Shade gets really cold in the winter and he is a 90 pound dog with a fairly thick short haired coat but not really an undercoat like I'm used to with the chows. Shade will seek out every sunbeam that comes in the house and lay in them to try and warm up. So we have to really look for a coat for him this winter before he freezes.

Chelsy also has always worn a coat, even though she has long Lhasa hair. She gets very cold once her hair gets wet in the snow. She even wears a sweater in the house all winter long, but then again, she's almost 15 years old.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I have a new coat for sale if you're interested 

http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/market-place/8779-dog-coat-sale-l-xl.html

I also have one of these and absolutely love it, its insulated, waterproof and is just so darn cute, he looks like a mini horse in it
Landa Deluxe Dog Blanket Weatherbeeta Inc (Pet Supplies - Pet Equipment Supplies - Pet Apparel - Do


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

I vote coat, especially if you sense that he feels cold or is shivering. Sadly, Louis has a ridiculous undercoat, so I don't have any recommendations for you! In deep winter, he still sleeps on the tile floors...and we keep our thermostat low


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

Since, if anything, your weather is a bit colder than where I am...I'd vote for a coat. Our Cockers need them unless they happen to have full coats during winter (which then brings the challenge of what to do about snow...).


----------

